# Screwed up and worried I may get fired for this



## Caseman100 (Jan 4, 2022)

I screwed up and worried I may get fired for this. Anyway these two guys came to my register and were trying to get $1,134 dollars in visa gift cards.  They had a debit card and were trying to tell me to hit cash. 

 I didn't do that and put my light on to get a manager.  One wasn't coming so I went to go get one.  While I was gone they went around and processed it  /  with my register and put the cash number in themselves.

They didn't take any other money from the register just did what they had to do to activate the gift cards. I let the team lead and security know right away.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jan 4, 2022)

Whether or not you get fired is going to be down to how much or little your SD/AP likes you.

Technically they could fire you, but the only screwing up you really did was to walk away from your register without logging off - which let's face it, probably happens a lot.  In this case some jackass just capitalized on it.

Personally I don't think it's so egregious as to terminate but it could go either way.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 4, 2022)

Where did you go to get one? Were there other cashiers up front? How do you know they didn't take cash. At the least you will get a lecture. Many cashiers have hit cash and not been fired. At least you let the TL and AP know.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Jan 4, 2022)

Caseman100 said:


> I screwed up and worried I may get fired for this. Anyway these two guys came to my register and were trying to get $1,134 dollars in visa gift cards.  They had a debit card and were trying to tell me to hit cash.
> 
> I didn't do that and put my light on to get a manager.  One wasn't coming so I went to go get one.  While I was gone they went around and processed it  /  with my register and put the cash number in themselves.
> 
> They didn't take any other money from the register just did what they had to do to activate the gift cards. I let the team lead and security know right away.


Wow people are bold!  If I had to guess I'd say it's a 50/50 shot of you losing your job.  I'd lean that you will just get a final warning as this is something they actually don't train you on, not to physically leave the register.  You had good intentions and you tried to do the right thing.  Sorry this happened, I hate people like this.  Not only are they stealing from a person who's credit card it is, they are causing financial shortage to a company who will in turn up charge honest customers to compensate and they are potentially causing someone like you to lose their job.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't see you getting fired. I'm actually surprised they finished the transaction. I think they get the cashier to process it wrong so that they aren't technically stealing. I think when they went around and finished the transaction it became a different kind of thing.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 4, 2022)

Sure seems like AP could cancel that transaction in a hot minute.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 4, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Sure seems like AP could cancel that transaction in a hot minute.


Post void is their friend!

OP, you obviously know this now but NEVER leave your register signed in. Also NEVER process cash unless they are handing you cash.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 4, 2022)

K1 basically means the register will come up short that amount.
Doing a post-void ASAP is the best result before they transfer the balance to another card.


----------



## unknow23 (Feb 8, 2022)

idk if i might get fired for this but i do drive ups for target and i am really scared because i had used the skip the code step like and my boss said i had the most out of my whole team up front i know i have to get a TL's approval but we get busy so yeah idk if they can fire me over this cause they had a report and last week i did 151 skips out of the 251 orders i proccessed so how would i know if they let me go ?? cause i love this job and dont wanna lose it !!!!


thanks for listening ;(


----------



## NKG (Feb 8, 2022)

The only advice I could give in this situation is to suspend the transition and sign off the register (don't use the stupid sign on slips either)


----------



## DBZ (Feb 8, 2022)

unknow23 said:


> idk if i might get fired for this but i do drive ups for target and i am really scared because i had used the skip the code step like and my boss said i had the most out of my whole team up front i know i have to get a TL's approval but we get busy so yeah idk if they can fire me over this cause they had a report and last week i did 151 skips out of the 251 orders i proccessed so how would i know if they let me go ?? cause i love this job and dont wanna lose it !!!!
> 
> 
> thanks for listening ;(



They coached you. Did they do a corrective action? If not, that would be the next step. If you don't correct the behavior, they will document more.


----------



## Dream Baby (Feb 9, 2022)

NKG said:


> The only advice I could give in this situation is to suspend the transition and sign off the register (don't use the stupid sign on slips either)


*(don't use the stupid sign on slips either)*

I can't believe the new POS still allows these especially since you all have to remember eight digits.


----------

